# Thinking of selling a rifle. Need advice



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey fellas,

I have a Ruger M77 Hawkeye .270, stainless with a realtree(ish) camouflage stock, stainless scope rings, and a Nikon 3-9x40mm camouflage scope. From what I understand it's a limited edition. I cannot find the model in camo on the Ruger website. I am debating on selling it to make some money to purchase a wall tent. I obtained another deer rifle (.308) a while back and now I'm starting to think there's really no need for me to have both of these rifles, considering that they're fairly close ballistically and just as versatile in the field. My question is, if I chose to put it up for sale, how much could I get for it. I see they're retailing anywhere from $650-$750 without a scope. IF i sold it I would include the scope and a sling. It's like new with just a few minor scuffs on the stainless hardware. I've killed 2 deer and an antelope with it and any other shots fired would have been to sight it in or make sure it was sighted in before the season. I'd say there's less than 20 total rounds fired from it. Ruger never was notable for their accuracy, but I've shot sub MOA groups at 100yds with this one. First time to the range with this gun(after sighting it in previously) I took three shots, all touching one another. It is sighted in for a 200yd zero. What would be a reasonable price to ask for this. I'm thinking around $750 or $800 considering it has a good scope on it as well. I just might include about 30 .270 rounds with it as well...Any thoughts?

Here is a link to Gander Mountain that has it listed for $750.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=417133


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm still just trying to get past the "I'm starting to think there's really no need for me to have both of these rifles" part. That just doesn't compute.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

$750 should be no problem with the scope and ammo. Probably might get more if you list it on gunbroker. I'm still trying to figure out what is wrong with having an extra rifle. I mean a man has to have at least two rifles.........right?


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Do they even make a two gun safe??????? You need to buy more. Not down size from two to one.

Just my 2 pennies. Lol


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL I knew I'd catch flak for getting rid of a rifle...:redface:

I haven't quite decided to "pull the trigger," so to speak. I have a couple more options to try on an existing tent that I have. If they work then I'm in the clear. I think, deep down, I don't want to get rid of it. It's the first deer rifle I've purchased with my own money. The only reason I was considering it was because the calibers were similar. However, I think the 3 of you may have slapped the sense back into me. :spineyes:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Look up your rifle on Gunbroker.com Similar rifles that are getting good bids can give a fair idea of what you can get. You can list on this site for free.

You may be surprised by some of the low offers you get. If you consider every offer a blessing, even if too low to accept, you may end up negotiating a better sale price than you expected.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Assuming the two were equivalent in fit, accuracy, etc. it wouldn't be the 270 leaving. But as mentioned, two is where you start having more than one. You need some more, so when you take one out the others don't feel neglected.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bharvey said:


> LOL I knew I'd catch flak for getting rid of a rifle...:redface:
> 
> I haven't quite decided to "pull the trigger," so to speak. I have a couple more options to try on an existing tent that I have. If they work then I'm in the clear. I think, deep down, I don't want to get rid of it. It's the first deer rifle I've purchased with my own money. The only reason I was considering it was because the calibers were similar. However, I think the 3 of you may have slapped the sense back into me. :spineyes:


 Those two are really a long way from being "similar": yes, if you put a 150 gr. bullet in both, they're pretty close; but that's the bottom end of the .308's range and the top end of the .270's range: try to find a 100 gr. bullet loaded in a .308; it's not hard in the .270. Try to find a round clearing 3000 fps in a .308: that's pretty commonplace with 130 gr. rounds in the .270. Really two different animals entirely.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with dwilliams in that they are not really similar at all. I cannot and do not understand the getting rid of a rifle because I already have a rifle either. Especially to buy a tent. I have a bunch of rifles and 3 of them are .270's....... a remmy 700, winny 70, and an xbolt from browning. Do I need 3 of them, no, but I want them. There are other ways to buy a wall tent for sure.

If you do decide to get rid of one.................the .308 is the one I'd get rid of though


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> Those two are really a long way from being "similar": yes, if you put a 150 gr. bullet in both, they're pretty close; but that's the bottom end of the .308's range and the top end of the .270's range: try to find a 100 gr. bullet loaded in a .308; it's not hard in the .270. Try to find a round clearing 3000 fps in a .308: that's pretty commonplace with 130 gr. rounds in the .270. Really two different animals entirely.


I don't do a whole lot of experimenting with grains. I'm used to shooting a 130 grain in .270 and a 165grain in a .308 (Which I've found is a more accurate grain in the .308 than the 150 grain; Out of my gun that is). I may experiment with a different round for the .270 to see if I can get more out of it. I guess it doesn't hurt to have a back-up rifle anyway.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

shhhh. said:


> I agree with dwilliams in that they are not really similar at all. I cannot and do not understand the getting rid of a rifle because I already have a rifle either. Especially to buy a tent. I have a bunch of rifles and 3 of them are .270's....... a remmy 700, winny 70, and an xbolt from browning. Do I need 3 of them, no, but I want them. There are other ways to buy a wall tent for sure.
> 
> If you do decide to get rid of one.................the .308 is the one I'd get rid of though


Fair enough...


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

shhhh. said:


> I agree with dwilliams in that they are not really similar at all. I cannot and do not understand the getting rid of a rifle because I already have a rifle either. Especially to buy a tent. I have a bunch of rifles and 3 of them are .270's....... a remmy 700, winny 70, and an xbolt from browning. Do I need 3 of them, no, but I want them. There are other ways to buy a wall tent for sure.
> 
> If you do decide to get rid of one.................the .308 is the one I'd get rid of though


This--X2!!

The only reason to have a 308 in your gun safe is if you're involved in some Class of shooting that required you to shoot it. That cartridge is just one more example of how a round was adopted by the military and became popular with the troops that then became civilians. The 308 is easy to get shooting accurately in most rifles, that's all you can say for it.
Internal ballistics of this cartridge are efficient, external ballistics of bullets in weights it will move at any reasonable velocity are downright bad.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> This--X2!!
> 
> The only reason to have a 308 in your gun safe is if you're involved in some Class of shooting that required you to shoot it. That cartridge is just one more example of how a round was adopted by the military and became popular with the troops that then became civilians. The 308 is easy to get shooting accurately in most rifles, that's all you can say for it.
> Internal ballistics of this cartridge are efficient, external ballistics of bullets in weights it will move at any reasonable velocity are downright bad.


I read this four or five times trying to figure out just how to respond to that. All I really came up with is "you're nuts"...


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the "You're nuts" comment, I get it all the time.

Beginning in 74 and ending in 81 I fired something like 20k rounds through the tube of a 308 in NBRSA Hunter Rifle Comps. and some Large Bore NRA position shooting. During that time the ballistic limitations of this round became obvious while plinking at beer cans down Senderos at long range in South Texas with some friends. If it was very windy, my 284 bolt gun (custom built heavy barreled) and a friends 06 (again custom built with a heavy barrel) would kick the **** out of the 308. Flatter and less wind deflection with bullets of similar weights. In the case of the 06 the same bullet. 

Move forward to today and we have guys like Brian Litz (Berger Bullets chief designer) that write articles about the deficiencies of and problems with the scalability of the 30 cal bullet and the facts become apparent.

We also have shooters like Terry Cross that shoot in tactical competitions with the 260 Remington against mostly 308 shooters. There is an article on 6mmBR.com about his research and some interesting wind and drop charts. You should read them, maybe he's nuts too.

The 308 is the modern day 30-30 which replaced the 30-40 Krag. I would say that they are easy to get to shoot, very tunable, and with the big bullet good for cutting lines in score shoots. That's about all you can say for it though.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*No Sale*

To me, Guns are like Horse Power.
Never heard anyone say "I got Too Much Horse power"
or
I have too many Rifles or too Much Ammo.
Just Sayin


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!!
green coming at ya



prarie dog said:


> Thanks for the "You're nuts" comment, I get it all the time.
> 
> Beginning in 74 and ending in 81 I fired something like 20k rounds through the tube of a 308 in NBRSA Hunter Rifle Comps. and some Large Bore NRA position shooting. During that time the ballistic limitations of this round became obvious while plinking at beer cans down Senderos at long range in South Texas with some friends. If it was very windy, my 284 bolt gun (custom built heavy barreled) and a friends 06 (again custom built with a heavy barrel) would kick the **** out of the 308. Flatter and less wind deflection with bullets of similar weights. In the case of the 06 the same bullet.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You can always come up with a long list of stuff that any given caliber isn't good at. ANY caliber. The .308's forte is quite simply what you said: " The 308 is easy to get shooting accurately in most rifles": You can very easily come up with a very, very consistent round that has enough energy (and VERY usable and significant accuracy) for a great majority of North American hunting, and a whole lot of target shooting.. Sure, you can always find something that does better at any given discipline: you can also find something that does worse. The marketplace has a habit of weeding out the rounds that simply don't cut it: Through sixty years, the .308 has stood that test of time and is as popular as ever now that the AR market has "rediscovered" it.. No, it's not the flattest shooting, fastest round out there. It's DANG sure got its place in the gun safe though...


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> You can always come up with a long list of stuff that any given caliber isn't good at. ANY caliber. The .308's forte is quite simply what you said: " The 308 is easy to get shooting accurately in most rifles": You can very easily come up with a very, very consistent round that has enough energy (and VERY usable and significant accuracy) for a great majority of North American hunting, and a whole lot of target shooting.. Sure, you can always find something that does better at any given discipline: you can also find something that does worse. The marketplace has a habit of weeding out the rounds that simply don't cut it: Through sixty years, the .308 has stood that test of time and is as popular as ever now that the AR market has "rediscovered" it.. No, it's not the flattest shooting, fastest round out there. It's DANG sure got its place in the gun safe though...


Going back to the OP's question, he was thinking about selling the 270 and keeping the 308. I think we are all agreed that's a bad move.

As far as the 308 in the safe is concerned that's up to you. I like to keep rifles in my safe that are state of the art, that are accurate, flat shooting, wind resistant and all those things that make a good rifle a good one. Since it costs the same money to shoot a 308 as it does to shoot a 7-08 or a 260 or a 243 or any of the better rounds that the 308 is the parent case for, why not keep those in your safe. As far as the AR platform is concerned there are all kinds of substandard chamberings for those. If you want one in 308, go get one while your at it get one in 6.8 too, that's a real winner. LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> Going back to the OP's question, he was thinking about selling the 270 and keeping the 308. I think we are all agreed that's a bad move.
> 
> As far as the 308 in the safe is concerned that's up to you. I like to keep rifles in my safe that are state of the art, that are accurate, flat shooting, wind resistant and all those things that make a good rifle a good one. Since it costs the same money to shoot a 308 as it does to shoot a 7-08 or a 260 or a 243 or any of the better rounds that the 308 is the parent case for, why not keep those in your safe. As far as the AR platform is concerned there are all kinds of substandard chamberings for those. If you want one in 308, go get one while your at it get one in 6.8 too, that's a real winner. LOL


 actually, I do have one. Both of them, as a matter of fact. The 6.8 is, as well, very good at what it was intended for and within it's own forte'.. Which ain't benchrest, long range precision, or anything else in that arena.. I guess you use a hammer to install a wood screw, too, huh? Everything's got its place: just because you're not interested in what goes on at that place doesn't change that.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

and on unintended uses, the 30-06 pretty much sucks as a squirrel gun. But, if you have a safe place to do it, is sure is fun.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bobby Miller said:


> and on unintended uses, the 30-06 pretty much sucks as a squirrel gun. But, if you have a safe place to do it, is sure is fun.


....assuming you're not planning on squirrel for dinner..


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

1. This has turned into a completely confusing thread. 2. There are a zillion other threads out there on the .270 vs. .308. If it was an open and shut case there wouldn't be so many threads. 3. Prairie dog says that the only reason you'd need a .308 is if you're into competitive shooting, but then goes on to say that it's a crappy competitive shooting gun because of all the other calibers that kick the **** out of it in shooting competitions--I'm confused by this. 4. I'm not using these guns for shooting competitions. I'm using them to hit a target the size of a dinner plate on big game. If I can hit it at anywhere from 100yds-300yds, that's perfectly ok with me. 5. I'm not concerned with FPS because a deer is not going to dodge a bullet at even 800fps vs. 3800fps. 6. Drop doesn't matter to me unless, A: I'm shooting long range and, B: I care about drop. 7. All I care about is repeated accuracy and energy tranfer. Both calibers offer repeated accuracy for me. The difference for me (possibly ammo choice) is that I've had animals run after hitting them with a .270 while I've had NONE take one step after hitting them with the .308; all shots being in the kill zone directly behind the front quarter. Perhaps I should do some more experimenting with the .270 to find a better round to use. 8. I did not intend for this thread to turn into a caliber urination contest. I think it's an interesting topic and love to hear what y'all have to say, but be civil. This is all mostly opion anyway; hence my request for "advice;" not fact.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bharvey said:


> 1. This has turned into a completely confusing thread. 2. There are a zillion other threads out there on the .270 vs. .308. If it was an open and shut case there wouldn't be so many threads. 3. Prairie dog says that the only reason you'd need a .308 is if you're into competitive shooting, but then goes on to say that it's a crappy competitive shooting gun because of all the other calibers that kick the **** out of it in shooting competitions--I'm confused by this. 4. I'm not using these guns for shooting competitions. I'm using them to hit a target the size of a dinner plate on big game. If I can hit it at anywhere from 100yds-300yds, that's perfectly ok with me. 5. I'm not concerned with FPS because a deer is not going to dodge a bullet at even 800fps vs. 3800fps. 6. Drop doesn't matter to me unless, A: I'm shooting long range and, B: I care about drop. 7. All I care about is repeated accuracy and energy tranfer. Both calibers offer repeated accuracy for me. The difference for me (possibly ammo choice) is that I've had animals run after hitting them with a .270 while I've had NONE take one step after hitting them with the .308; all shots being in the kill zone directly behind the front quarter. Perhaps I should do some more experimenting with the .270 to find a better round to use. 8. I did not intend for this thread to turn into a caliber urination contest. I think it's an interesting topic and love to hear what y'all have to say, but be civil. This is all mostly opion anyway; hence my request for "advice;" not fact.


 Hey, you got the bonus plan.... No extra charge since it's Saturday.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> Hey, you got the bonus plan.... No extra charge since it's Saturday.


Alright! I'm never this lucky!


----------



## August (Jul 19, 2010)

sounds like you been listening to mama too much


----------

